# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Quedada navideña en los madriles

## Gonzalo Orellana

Bueno, creo que sería bueno ir organizándola, ver quién va a ir y dónde podemos quedar, etc

----------


## Rafa505

Yo opino que si, que no pude ir a la otra

----------


## Ella

pues, pues pues pues....mi casa esta disponible (vacia) todo el domingo.
la semana que viene ya es navidad /y tengo los examenes en enero  :-( !!!
este sabado tengo cumple (2, me duplicare)

----------


## Felipe

Yo me voy el día 26 así que prefiero que sea antes de esa fecha.

El sábado 23 había pensado ir a ver a Alberto de Figueiredo, pero como es a las 5, también podríamos quedar después.

Ella ¿te refieres a este domingo 17? Muy cerca (en el tiempo) y muy lejos (de mi casa).  :Wink:   ¿Incluye meriendilla o hay que llevarse el bocata?

----------


## Dramagic

Pues yo este domingo estoy libre, auqne seguramente vaya a ver magia en lo del magicday www.themagicday.com

En cuanto a lo de la quedada..a ver si sale adelante y me apunto, que hay muchos a lso que no os conozco.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo, sí es por ejemplo el 23 pues me vendría genial, pero como no sólo iría yo hay que ver las opiniones de los demás.

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## Dramagic

el 23 me parece bien.

----------


## Krumlov

A mí me gustaría volver a veros (y también conocer al resto).    
Son fechas un poco complicadas, pero haré lo posible. A ver si hay suerte, y al final podemos hacerlo.  :D

----------


## YaGo

A mí el 23 tampoco me parece mal, aunque habrá que confirmar, que por esas fechas empiezan a llegar los hermanos, los sobrinos, los abuelos, etc, etc, y hay que estar con ellos.

----------


## Dramagic

Pues quedada el 23, pero a las 17 actua alberto figueiredo y tengo que ir a verlo..asi que mejor a partir de las 19 o las 20.Jeje.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A mi también me viene bien el 23, y podemos hacer lo del otro día: quedamos uos cuantos, nos vamos al lugar donde hemos quedado con los demás y los que lleguen más tarde que se vayan incorporando ¿no?

----------


## RobertoG

Esta me la pierdo.
Que os lo paseis bien. Otra vez sera, me quede con ganas de conocer algunos foreros. C...... ( Ella) , es una de las personas que me quede con ganas de conocer. A ver si la proxima vez, me haceis alguno de los juegos que os mostre.


Un abrazo

----------


## YaGo

> Esta me la pierdo.
> Que os lo paseis bien. Otra vez sera, me quede con ganas de conocer algunos foreros. C...... ( Ella) , es una de las personas que me quede con ganas de conocer. A ver si la proxima vez, me haceis alguno de los juegos que os mostre.
> 
> 
> Un abrazo


Yo ya he presentado el de las Horas Roberto. Juego sencillo y de fuerte efecto, sobre todo por la predicción. Ya me ha dado mis primeras satisfacciones. Muchas gracias por enseñárnoslo. Y el de los nueves (Bueno podría ser cualquier carta, pero fueron nueves) también estoy ensayándolo. Otro juego estupendo.

----------


## Ayy

a mi el 23 me viene un poquillo mal... pero si "se me borra accidentalmente" un plan que tengo... puedo ir jejeje   :Lol:   :Lol:  
asi que lugar y hora?
como la ultima vez??

----------


## Rafa505

¿No os vendría mejor después del 29? o.... ¿no os vendría mejor en mi pueblo? Para el que le interese es Zahara de los Atunes, si alguno es de Cádiz puede que le suene.

----------


## Ayy

ey... se ha dejado de lado la idea :Confused: 
anda que... que poca paciencia...
jaja venga... sale la kedada o no? k es navidad!!  :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

Yo el 23 no podría, si cambiais de fecha, a partir del 29 estoy donde querais.

Un saludo

----------


## Dow

venga venga, el 23, venga venga, pero si va Ella, no me pidas nada del de Ferragut, por favor, no le tengo suficientemente mirado jaja

----------


## Ella

> venga venga, el 23, venga venga, pero si va Ella, no me pidas nada del de Ferragut, por favor, no le tengo suficientemente mirado jaja


yo no creo que vaya, seguramente este con mis sobrinos en colon viendo a jorge blass

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Jo, sin Ella no es lo mismo. Venga que se nos echa el tiempo encima, ¿quedamos también en Alonso Martinez? ¿En cuál de las 4 salidas?(que no pase lo mismo que la otra vez :roll: ) ¿A qué hora?

----------


## Ayy

en medio de la rotonda esa que hay jeje asi no nos confundimos xD
a mi decirmelo ya.... hora segura y tal...

----------


## YaGo

Bueno, veamos:

Seríamos: Ayy, David, Iván, malcom, dow, krumlov, Felipe y yo (No sé si me dejo a alguien). Yo me llevaría a un colega, si puede ser. Un poquito más de ánimos no estarían mal, así que a ver si se anima más gente.

----------


## mariio

yo voy pero me gustaria saver a que hora y donde
un saludo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues si a todos os parece bien, ¿a las 19:00 en Alonso Martinez? Pero en la salida que ha dicho ayy

----------


## Felipe

Gracias Yago por contar conmigo pero no aseguro que pueda ir ya que a las 5 voy a ir a ver a Alberto de Figueiredo al teatro Príncipe-Gran Vía con mi familia y, aunque está cerca de Alonso Martínez, me temo que no podré decirles que se vayan para casita porque yo me voy de juerga con vosotros. Pero que conste que si puedo me acerco.

----------


## Ayy

Felipe, con que consigas que alberto se venga con onostros, para mi es suficiente jejeej tu si ya no te quieres quedar....
que no hombre!!! intentalo e!!!
y si te traes de la oreja a figueiredo mejor que mejor jejeje

----------


## Dow

lo siento, pero al final no podré quedar, me han salido otros planes más importantes (a mi parecer, vaya), asique... otro día os veré, pendejos!

----------


## Krumlov

Hola, Chicos.

Yo tengo cena familiar. 
Mi abuela reúne a todo el clan (somos unos 30 en total. Espectacular) y corro el riesgo de ser desheredado si no asisto.
De todas formas... ¿Vais a ir al Laberinto? lo digo por que la cena es prontito y a lo mejor me puedo pasar algo más tarde.

¡Felíz Navidad!

----------


## Rafa505

Veo que mucha gente no puede, así que se podría dejar para el siguiente sábado. ¿Os parece bien?

Un saludo
Rafa, _aprovechando cualquier oportunidad_  :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El próximo sábado tampoco está mal.

----------


## Felipe

Ayy, ya me gustaría poder llevarme a Alberto para charlar con él.

El próximo sábado estoy en un maravilloso sitio que se llama La Rioja, pero eso no significa que no podáis quedar los demás.

----------


## mariio

mañana no puedo por asuntos de las notas
un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Ya que no puede ir nadie, he hablado con Yago. Mañana vamos a estar a las 19 en el intercambiador de Moncloa, después iremos al café Van Gogh que está al lado.

Si alguien se apunta que lo diga y si no pues hasta la próxima.

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## BusyMan

Pero no ibais a estar en el laberinto mamonazos? yo me iva a pasar después de ver a Alberto...

me cambiais las rutas.

Mejor luego os llamo y ya me confirmais, un saludete.

----------


## Ayy

entonces a las 19 en moncloa?? no aseguro que vaya para alli.... pero si puedo me paso... y si no.. donde esta el cafe ese? en que parte?

----------


## YaGo

Ayy, si te vas a pasar, me llamas que tienes mi teléfono ¿ok?

También vendrá popt, que he hablado con él y me ha dicho que sguro se pasa. A ver quien más se puede pasar, que mucho movimiento, pero luego nadie se ha apuntado.

----------


## eidanyoson

> mañana no puedo por asuntos de las notas
> un saludo



  :roll:  Pobre. Hay que estudiar más.

 Empóllate bien el Corinda a ver si así le permutas el examen a alguien o lees la mente del profesor unos días antes con la respuesta o algo.

----------


## mariio

ojalá,estaria bien xD

----------


## YaGo

Pues al final la quedada estuvo muy bien. No fuimos muchos, pero hubo calidad, y mucha. Grandes magos acogieron a pequeños magos.

Mucha magia.

----------


## Felipe

> Pues al final la quedada estuvo muy bien. No fuimos muchos, pero hubo calidad, y mucha. Grandes magos acogieron a pequeños magos.
> 
> Mucha magia.


Nombres, Yago, dinos nombres, para darnos envidia.

Me hubiera gustado ir pero estaba con mi familia y no podía dejarles solos.

----------


## YaGo

¿Nombres?

Bueno, estuvimos sólo cinco: Ivi, Dramagic, BusyMan, popt y yo.

Por si alguien no lo sabe, entre estos "nicks" hay miembros de la junta directiva de la SEI, así que sí, Grandes magos acogieron a pequeños magos.

----------


## Felipe

O sea que al final Busy os encontró. Ya os diría que nos habíamos visto un rato antes y que no podía ir.

----------

